#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  The Differences Between Intel Celeron And Pentium Family Of Processors?

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Celeron

According to Build Gaming Computers, Celeron processors are the low-end processor intended for standard home computer use. SciNet reports the best Celeron processor has an L2 Cache of 128kb, a clock speed limit of about 2.0 GHz and runs at a core voltage of 1.75V. These are useful numbers for comparison.

Pentium

The top Pentium processor is the Pentium 4 Prescott. CPU Scorecard reports it has an L2 cache of 1MB (1024kb), a potential 3.0 GHz clock speed and runs at about 1.4V. The lowest performing Pentium 4 processor, the Willamette, has an L2 cache of 256kb, a potential 2.0 GHz clock speed and runs at about 1.7V.


what do you know more about these?

----------

